# Scars



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

I think scars are pretty cool. I've got a few on my face from when I was bit by my dog and another on my forehead from when I hit the corner of a glass table. Even though I was teased a lot back when I got my scars I wouldn't do anything to have them covered up or anything.

For those that have scars, how did you get them and how old are they? If there was something that could "miraculously" remove scars would you use it?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 10, 2010)

two on the inside of my left wrist
one on the side of my right big toe

i put my hand through a window whilst wearing sandals

and no i dont want to get rid of them


----------



## ShayneBear (Sep 10, 2010)

i could have gotten stitches, or used vitamin e creams or whatever, but i didn't. I've kept all my scars totally visible, from ones i got from animal-related injuries (bitten/kicked/thrown by horses, dog and cat bites, cat scratches, etc) to ones from surgeries (metal rod to hold a shattered ulna together, removing bone chips from crushed ribs, i have a scar from where my mom had the doctors remove my dick when i was a baby since i was born with both bits [still hate them for it]) and ones i gave myself (self harmed all through grades 7 to 12. yeah yeah, make your emo comments, none i haven't heard before. make a comment i have NOT heard, and you get a cookie)

i keep my self harm scars as reminders of a time i don't want to go back to. the animal-related ones are my badges of honor in a way, since i got them from dealing with the critters everyone was too scared to play with ("mean" horses, "demon" cats, "vicious" dogs, when really they only hated people because they'd abused them in the past) and that i brought back to happiness and rehomed them to wonderful people.

i like (certain) scars. i think they're sexy. like tattoos, only not. but then, i'm weird. haha


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> two on the inside of my left wrist
> one on the side of my right big toe
> 
> i put my hand through a window whilst wearing sandals
> ...



You were wearing sandals on your hand?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2010)

One on my right cheek, a dog almost ripped my face off when I was five.
One on my right foot, a ghost attacked me when I was 12.
Another one that's never at the same place, I have no clue how I got it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> You were wearing sandals on your hand?


 
no but the scar on my toe was a result of wearing sandals 

all three are the result of me putting my hand through a window



Ibuuyk said:


> One on my right foot, a ghost attacked me when I was 12.
> Another one that's never at the same place, I have no clue how I got it.



[yt]OT4B-NJUcZE[/yt]


----------



## Riley (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a big chickenpox scar on the inner part of my left thigh, my head should be covered in the same from when I would basically rip my scalp open in my sleep when I had them, there's a really jagged scar on my left forearm near the inner elbow from when I caught my arm on a bit of metal sticking out of a car door, one running down from the first knuckle of my thumb halfway to my wrist from where my cat used my hand as a platform to jump off of, another one in the same area from a rabbit bite, and scars all over both of my knees from when I tore all the skin off of them rollerblading when I was a young kid.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 10, 2010)

Not many scars, and I don't take pride in them, they are just mermory to how stupid I was risking my health.

Big old one on my chest from a big slash, two big ones on my right elbow because of getting cut, one inside my ear from a nail that got inside it, one on my left hand's middle finger(Shaves wood, missed, cut), huge one on my big toe(Caused by crushing the bone twice - one time caused no blood flow to the area, dead toe and the other caused overflow to the area which caused immediate pain), one on my left knee caused by an unfortunate landing on a stone.
That's as far as I remember.


----------



## cruncheweezy (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I think scars are pretty cool. I've got a few on my face from when I was bit by my dog and another on my forehead from when I hit the corner of a glass table. Even though I was teased a lot back when I got my scars I wouldn't do anything to have them covered up or anything.
> 
> For those that have scars, how did you get them and how old are they? If there was something that could "miraculously" remove scars would you use it?


 
holy byjebus.
I have face sars from being attacked by a dog and another scar from being banged by a glass table, too. =o LET'S BE SCAR-BUDDIES!
I have one on my foot from where I sliced it open "exploring" a creek as a kid, and one on my finger from a vacuum at my first real job, and one from a popcorn machine at the local movie night a volunteered at.
Plus my knees and Elbows are made up almost primarily of scar tissue because I was a clumsy kid.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 10, 2010)

i have loads of road rash all up my arms, legs and torso. it comes as a price for being a cyclist. ive also got loads of burn scars from cooking and working in a kitchen. oh, and a nasty one on my elbow from when i fell on a bbq...


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

ShayneBear said:


> i could have gotten stitches, or used vitamin e creams or whatever, but i didn't. I've kept all my scars totally visible, from ones i got from animal-related injuries (bitten/kicked/thrown by horses, dog and cat bites, cat scratches, etc) to ones from surgeries (metal rod to hold a shattered ulna together, removing bone chips from crushed ribs, *i have a scar from where my mom had the doctors remove my dick when i was a baby *since i was born with both bits [still hate them for it]) and ones i gave myself (self harmed all through grades 7 to 12. yeah yeah, make your emo comments, none i haven't heard before. make a comment i have NOT heard, and you get a cookie)
> 
> i keep my self harm scars as reminders of a time i don't want to go back to. the animal-related ones are my badges of honor in a way, since i got them from dealing with the critters everyone was too scared to play with ("mean" horses, "demon" cats, "vicious" dogs, when really they only hated people because they'd abused them in the past) and that i brought back to happiness and rehomed them to wonderful people.
> 
> i like (certain) scars. i think they're sexy. like tattoos, only not. but then, i'm weird. haha


 
woah woah.... wat


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 10, 2010)

ShayneBear said:


> i could have gotten stitches, or used vitamin e creams or whatever, but i didn't. I've kept all my scars totally visible, from ones i got from animal-related injuries (bitten/kicked/thrown by horses, dog and cat bites, cat scratches, etc) to ones from surgeries (metal rod to hold a shattered ulna together, removing bone chips from crushed ribs, *i have a scar from where my mom had the doctors remove my dick when i was a baby since i was born with both bits* [still hate them for it]) and ones i gave myself (self harmed all through grades 7 to 12. yeah yeah, make your emo comments, none i haven't heard before. make a comment i have NOT heard, and you get a cookie)
> 
> i keep my self harm scars as reminders of a time i don't want to go back to. the animal-related ones are my badges of honor in a way, since i got them from dealing with the critters everyone was too scared to play with ("mean" horses, "demon" cats, "vicious" dogs, when really they only hated people because they'd abused them in the past) and that i brought back to happiness and rehomed them to wonderful people.
> 
> i like (certain) scars. i think they're sexy. like tattoos, only not. but then, i'm weird. haha


Lame, the world needs more natural herms. :V


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Lame, the world needs more natural herms. :V


 this. That way people who can't decide have both.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Lame, the world needs more natural herms. :V


 
I want a penis.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 10, 2010)

They are cool sometimes, but when you have a bunch of them on your back then they don't look so nice.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I want a penis.


 
I have a penis.


----------



## Twink (Sep 10, 2010)

Where to begin... There are the two parallel ones on the back of my right thigh from where I sliced myself with my flats during a steeplechase in hs, the one on my right knee from where a kid ripped the skin from my knee cap also during a steeplechase... One on my left hand from where I punched through one of those frosted glass blocks, the two on my chin from splitting it open 3 times and having to get stitches all three times, the one that runs across the to of my head where I accidentally scalped myself... And oh yeah the scar on my right fore arm in the shape of the top of a lighter from my old suitemate thinking it would be funny to give me a 3rd degree burn!

There are creams to lessen the appearance of scars but I wouldn't use them... Scars are mad hot to me


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

my scars?
mostly on my hands because I have a funny habit of getting 3rd degree burns from my INDUSTRIAL STRENGTH hot glue gun. also staple gunned myself and gave myself tattoos in 7th grade. also got a big scar on my back that I have no clue where it came from. I just woke up one day and there was a large gash on my back. it didnt even hurt. I'd like to blame aliens.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I just woke up one day nd there was a large gash on my back. it didnt even hurt. I'd like to blame aliens.


 
You possibely rubbed your back against the wall and the skin was damaged afterwards.

Maybe your fursona used you as a scratching stand while you slept

also, plastic dick / surgery is what I suggest
live with not having a dick


----------



## Don (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a scar under my chin from when I fell down the stairs at age five. I also have a scar on my eyelid from when I accidentally ran into a light pole. I have a scar on my left shoulder that used to be shaped almost exactly like the US, but it has degraded over time and now only the 'Mid-west' and 'West Coast' remain. 

I used to have tons of scars on my knees from a biking accident, but most are gone now.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 10, 2010)

I have this long gash diagonally down my arm. 

It's not particularly wide or deep, but it makes people who've just met me think I cut myself. 

(No I didn't, just had a psycho cat)


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You possibely rubbed your back against the wall and the skin was damaged afterwards.
> 
> Maybe your fursona used you as a scratching stand while you slept
> 
> ...


 
I have a waterbed in the middle of my room... no walls touch it. and it definitely was a gash. no blood either. weird.. ...

could have been a burn though. that makes sense. but what the fuck from?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have a waterbed in the middle of my room... no walls touch it. and it definitely was a gash. no blood either. weird.. ...
> 
> could have been a burn though. that makes sense. but what the fuck from?


 
Waterbed? What are waterbeds really?

Sleeping in the middle of the room does not really reserve space, unless it's a bed for two :3

You might had cut yourself before  then, and didn't feel.

Did you say waterbed? Did you know that friction between skin and humidity creates skin diseases and itches? Maybe humidity from the waterbed came up and while you rubbed your back against the bed a harsh long term and continious friction made that. It can develop to scars in hard cases, I think.
It looks red, a bit like a burn, but unless you move and frict that part it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

uh.... wat.... you've never heard of a waterbed?
basically it's a giant rubber bladder (yes that's what it's called) filled with water and you put blankets and sheets on it like a regular bed. and there's no moisture. unless you sweat to death. but if you do, just turn the heat down on your waterbed (its temperature controlled) oh and it's a queen sized waterbed.


----------



## Ames (Sep 10, 2010)

Scar on my face from some kid who bit me in kindergarten, and the usual chicken pox scars/ pencil point in palm everybody else has.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 10, 2010)

I have one scar on my right thigh when I rammed it into a metal corner in third grade gym class. That got three stitches.

The other scar on my forehead is another story. We were just heading to our lockers after sixth grade gym class. Today, the gym was divided by big, red curtains that open up in the middle. I thought it would be nice to run right through the middle of the curtain to get to the locker room easier. But as I was heading through the curtains, another girl that was doing the same thing ran into me. Her front tooth got lodged in my forehead, and when we both fell back, it broke off, leaving part of it in my head. After a pool of blood, nine stitches and some tooth repair, it was fine. It really helps that my mother's plastic surgeon did the stitches for me, because you can't even notice the scar now.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Scar on my face from some kid who bit me in kindergarten, and the usual chicken pox scars/ pencil point in palm everybody else has.


 Pencil point in palm? Why?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 10, 2010)

I have one on my left index finger.  From a pocket knife back in 1999.  My finger's a little crooked because of it.

And no, I wouldn't get rid of it because it's not that noticeable.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 10, 2010)

I got a chunk of my intestines taken out in elementary school...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 10, 2010)

I have one on my left arm from an unknown cause, inner left wrist from a fall, and long semi-hair line scar on my back from wiping out while surfing.


----------



## Ames (Sep 10, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Pencil point in palm? Why?


 
I've seen tons of people with pencil points in their palms. :V

I got mine when I tried to put a pencil back in a box that was sitting on a windowsill, and the pencil somehow got caught on the ledge, forcing the point into my palm.  This was back in preschool.

But a lot of other people I knew got them when they were defending themselves from getting stabbed with pencils by other kids.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> uh.... wat.... you've never heard of a waterbed?
> basically it's a giant rubber bladder (yes that's what it's called) filled with water and you put blankets and sheets on it like a regular bed. and there's no moisture. unless you sweat to death. but if you do, just turn the heat down on your waterbed (its temperature controlled) oh and it's a queen sized waterbed.


 
From what I thought there was a hole in it and the friction with the water caused the thing


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 10, 2010)

I have one scar in each hand from 2 different cats, 2 more scars in my right hand because i dropped a glass bottle of fanta. One scar in my left knee - i fell over a spike and a dog bit me, both in the same damn place. A bunch of scars in my back, i got in a fight and got pushed against a fence.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Scar on my face from some kid who bit me in kindergarten, and the usual chicken pox scars/ pencil point in palm everybody else has.


 
hey I have a pencil point in palm too!


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> From what I thought there was a hole in it and the friction with the water caused the thing


 
naw, if there was a hole in it I'd be swimming, not sleeping.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 10, 2010)

Only about 3 really noticeable ones. One on my left hand palm just below the forefinger where I managed to take a chunk out of my hand from falling in a funny way, it's now like a permanent discoloured dip of a scar. One long one on the side of my right forearm from where I fell in the kitchen due to some very good quality socks, cut along my arm on the side of the marble kitchen work surface and dropped the F-bomb to my teacher on the phone as I hit the floor. And finally a short burn-scar on the top of my left forearm where a friend burnt me with a pair of barbecue tongs.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

One on my bladder area. Had since I was an infant. Surgery to fix a hernia and a hydrocele.

One on my lip. Was running as a toddler and fell on concrete.

One big one on my forehead. Was racing, tripped, hit head on concrete block. Stitches were needed (the kind that have to be removed).

One on my right index finger. Hatchet.

One on my left index finger. Pocket knife.

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 10, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Only about 3 really noticeable ones. One on my left hand palm just below the forefinger where I managed to take a chunk out of my hand from falling in a funny way, it's now like a permanent discoloured dip of a scar. One long one on the side of my right forearm from where I fell in the kitchen due to some very good quality socks, cut along my arm on the side of the marble kitchen work surface and dropped the F-bomb to my teacher on the phone as I hit the floor. And finally a short burn-scar on the top of my left forearm where a friend burnt me with a pair of barbecue tongs.



mm branded with tongs.


----------



## ghilliefox (Sep 10, 2010)

i got a long hard-ass looking scar across my mouth from when i was two. i was running around my house when i tripped on a rusty door hinge


----------



## Cam (Sep 10, 2010)

I got one on my left fingers

I got the genius idea to use a steak knife to cut off a wire tie on a box, instead of the scissors

Knife slipped and sliced open my fingers

 Felt amazing


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a thousand scars from cat claws and teeth. We like to play rough.


----------



## Ames (Sep 11, 2010)

Also, countless small ones on my forearms/hands from toying with my knives and razor blades (building models).


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 11, 2010)

I have so many scars, most I don't even remember how I got. Hands- coffee can, a picture frame, slipping on wet rocks and flipping my kayak on to the one sharp rock near shore. Lots of cat scratch scars from my shoulders to my hands, two on my leg under my knee from being pushed onto a rock in the water. One under my other knee from something in the water (I have no idea what, I was just bleeding when I got out of the water). Two matching scars on both of my ankles from cowboy boots. One on the back of my ankle (where the tendon is) from barbed wire. Lots on my knuckles.
Also one from a spider bite. it left a crater scar on my leg. not sure what spider it was. And a pencil mark scar on my arm from where my friend stabbed my on accident( you can see the graphite color. It was freshly sharpend)


----------



## The DK (Sep 11, 2010)

ive got a lightingbolt on the right side of my right eye from looking up a fausit when i was 3, a round scar under my left eye for a skate accident as well as on my knee caps, and i shave down there so you can kind of see a scar on the right side of my balls when i had an opperation when i was an infant.. dont really remember the reason though


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 11, 2010)

I have one scar on my knee from playing in a large cardboard box as a kid. It was the kind of box that had those large bronze staples holding the corners together. Unfortunately one was sticking out. I also used to have a scar on my forehead a long time ago from a bike falling on me, I had to get stitches. It disappeared though.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 11, 2010)

i have one on my left collarbone from where a dog stepped on me while i was sleeping. some up my legs where i was just scrape words into my legs with a safety pin, and some of them stuck.  entry/exit scars where i stuck safety pins in my arms and left them for weeks. tough skin on my knuckles where i chew them raw.

most of them are self-inflicted, but not because i was sad :v


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 11, 2010)

I've got many scars. A few that I can think of right now would be...:
- Right middle finger. I stuck it in a rabbit cage when I was young and the rabbit bit it, I had to get stitches.
- Left thigh. I was moving a couch in my shorts and a staple or nail was sticking out and ripped up my leg.
- Left ear at the top [around "forward helix" lol]http://www.infinitebody.com/gallery/ear/mmear2.jpg I had my cat on my shoulder and he fell back, digging his claw into my ear and ripped it 

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 11, 2010)

One on the front of my left calf. That's the only really noticeable one. I have lots of little ones, but they don't matter. 

Fell off a tractor when I was younger and a sharp metal part ripped a chunk of my leg out.


----------



## Twink (Sep 11, 2010)

this thread is one big bundle of deformed wierdos


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

Twink said:


> this thread is one big bundle of deformed wierdos


 
Deformities are saucy, unless they're grotesque.


----------



## The DK (Sep 11, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Deformities are saucy, unless they're grotesque.



i do admit to liking scars on people especially cool looking ones, i think it adds character to the person


----------



## Twink (Sep 11, 2010)

the 2 of you need to read the last part of my OP in this thread


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have a waterbed in the middle of my room... no walls touch it. and it definitely was a gash. no blood either. weird.. ...
> 
> could have been a burn though. that makes sense. but what the fuck from?


 
stretch marks. They can happen to people who are of any weight, happens to me a lot.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 11, 2010)

I have one scar on the left hand side of my forehead, when drunkenly I accidently head butted a bag of broken glass, which was hanging in a tree. I donâ€™t feel big, and I donâ€™t feel clever, for doing it! In my defence I did not know what was in the bag and it was in the way of a bucket of filled with ice water and drinks.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> naw, if there was a hole in it I'd be swimming, not sleeping.


 
I have no idea other than that.


I also have many scars on my hands, mostly by cuts, but there are some which are not really.
One was caused by a mosquito bite that I scratched off until the skin was partly removed.
One was caused by heat burn on another wound.
Another was caused by playing with rulers too much and one time it cut my skin off.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

I've got scars all over my left arm (emo etc), bite marks from something I don't want to talk about on my right arm, emo scars on both calves, a scar from getting shot by an arrow on my left foot, some biopsy scars, and a scar on my hand from blocking a knife. (Don't ask, it's more retarded than it sounds.)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> I've got scars all over my left arm (emo etc), bite marks from something I don't want to talk about on my right arm, emo scars on both calves, a scar from getting shot by an arrow on my left foot, some biopsy scars, and a scar on my hand from blocking a knife. (Don't ask, it's more retarded than it sounds.)


 
Got shot by an arrow? That... hurts... Must have been really hard.
Bit by unknown object? A friend? Well, I won't force information.
Emo scars? Now that's weird. Shenzi / emo doesn't fit in my logic.


I got a scar from doing a fail butterfly with a knife.
Tiny scar from that Takhini box that cut me.
I have no scars from bites, as nothing dares to bite me.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Got shot by an arrow? That... hurts... Must have been really hard.
> Bit by unknown object? A friend? Well, I won't force information.
> Emo scars? Now that's weird. Shenzi / emo doesn't fit in my logic.
> 
> ...


 i might as well say it

I got bit by a lesbian "vampire"

It was a defining moment of "wtf me".

And yeah, I was a pretty hardcore cutter for a while, but I never did it for attention. I did it because damn it felt good. This makes me a weirdo yes but it was _awesome_
Also butterfly knives are cool, but I have no idea how to flip them around.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 11, 2010)

shenzi why did you get a biopsy


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> shenzi why did you get a biopsy


 I'm blond hair/blue eyes/fair skin and have moles.

So I have to get biopsies on them sometimes. So they don't turn out to be cancerous. It's p annoying.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 11, 2010)

dang, a lot of scarred people here.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> i might as well say it
> 
> I got bit by a lesbian "vampire"
> 
> ...


 Lesbian fizzbitch bit you? What the..? How...?

I never thought for myself that cutting your skin and flowing out your bodily fluids feels good.

I tried to do it with a non - butterfly knife. That's why I got cut, smashed my hand at a wall and the knife went a bit inside.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Lesbian fizzbitch bit you? What the..? How...?
> 
> I never thought for myself that cutting your skin and flowing out your bodily fluids feels good.
> 
> I tried to do it with a non - butterfly knife. That's why I got cut, smashed my hand at a wall and the knife went a bit inside.


 
She had those vampire teeth implants or something. So she bit my wrist. And I let her. Then after that we went to Starbucks. Day in the life of a me.

Also, cutting feels good to some people because when you're hurt, the body releases these little feel-good things called endorphins. Plus the blood looks nice. But that's a different kink for a different day.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I never thought for myself that cutting your skin and flowing out your bodily fluids feels good.
> 
> I tried to do it with a non - butterfly knife. That's why I got cut, smashed my hand at a wall and the knife went a bit inside.


 I can understand it a little bit. I prefer physical pain over emotional pain. Whenever I scratch myself when I'm upset I tend to forget the emotional distress for the physical...
...dunno if that makes any more sense or not.


----------



## The DK (Sep 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I can understand it a little bit. I prefer physical pain over emotional pain. Whenever I scratch myself when I'm upset I tend to forget the emotional distress for the physical...
> ...dunno if that makes any more sense or not.



no im a masochist and i know it. i freaking love it... no scars from it for some reason


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> She had those vampire teeth implants or something. So she bit my wrist. And I let her. Then after that we went to Starbucks. Day in the life of a me.
> 
> Also, cutting feels good to some people because when you're hurt, the body releases these little feel-good things called endorphins. Plus the blood looks nice. But that's a different kink for a different day.


 
Okay that's the gayest thing I have ever heard of.  Vampire teeth implants? Is addiction to gay twillights that strong today?
Why did you let her? Oh I remember, you were that hippy lesbian back then, of course.
Even if I was gay I wouldn't let that thing happen to me, just no.

Sounds like another reason for you to let your friend bite you. You like vampires and blood just like her.
Bloooooooooooooood+, the laaaaaaaaast vaaaaaaampire.
When you're hurt physically or emotionally? When you're hurt physically the body releases these little feelings that are called "PAIN" and I am not the kind of a submissive person to say that it is nice.
When you're hurt emotionally, you see a psychologist or a little nice butterfly called _friends_, but of course emos are friends only with emos so nobody to cheer you up.

Also why does blood looks nice? Mine doesn't. Slow streaming with very low amounts of blood that doesn't shine and usually sticks to your hands and annoys you.



AleutheWolf said:


> I can understand it a little bit. I prefer physical pain over emotional pain. Whenever I scratch myself when I'm upset I tend to forget the emotional distress for the physical...
> ...dunno if that makes any more sense or not.


 
I don't think that makes sense, because that doesn't solve anything.
I'd rather dwell in insanity than scratch myself to death, but I'd rather not ever go insane. That's why I stay calm and save my emotions to myself.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Okay that's the gayest thing I have ever heard of.  Vampire teeth implants? Is addiction to gay twillights that strong today?
> Why did you let her? Oh I remember, you were that hippy lesbian back then, of course.
> Even if I was gay I wouldn't let that thing happen to me, just no.
> 
> ...


 
1, Twilight came out after this, it was in Middle School
2, She was hot and I was into that back then so eh
3, It didn't hurt after a while of doing it. It just made happy body drugs
4, i think all blood looks cool, that's just me


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> 1, Twilight came out after this, it was in Middle School
> 2, She was hot and I was into that back then so eh
> 3, It didn't hurt after a while of doing it. It just made happy body drugs
> 4, i think all blood looks cool, that's just me


 
1) Only middle school and lesbian biting already?! Phew, america is dangerous.
2) Do you still think she's hot? Will you bite her back one day?
3)If I bleed a river I am not happy. Bleed me a river.
4)OBJECTION! why does it look cool
If you ever want, you can come here and shoot palestinians for blood


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If you ever want, you can come here and shoot palestinians for blood


 
No thanks, you can go do that yourself

And I still think she's hot, dunno if I have her picture anymore though


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

Shenzi, maybe she was runny low on skin? Maybe she needed to harvest another lesbian.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> No thanks, you can go do that yourself
> 
> And I still think she's hot, dunno if I have her picture anymore though



I am still worries about the possibility of AIDs in her.





Xenke said:


> Shenzi, maybe she was runny low on skin? Maybe she needed to harvest another lesbian.


 
and spread AIDs


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

AIDS can't be transferred by saliva


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 11, 2010)

Molly said:


> AIDS can't be transferred by saliva


 
If she had blood on her implants, blood with heydz, and that came on your blood, inside, that would cause it.
Though, it must have been at least a year or two since it happened, and if there is no sign for heydz then it is probably fine now.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a scar running down my left arm from a time I flew over my handlebars, but it's a surgery scar.

I was stationed on the island of Diego Garcia in '98.  It's way out in the middle of the Indian Ocean, 1,000 miles from the nearest land, 3,000 from the nearest civilization.  The way to get around on the island is bicycles.  Now, anyone who's been there will swear that the highest point of land is the public swimming pool, but I managed to find some hills in the backwoods bike trails.

One day, I decided I'd take a shortcut on one of the trails going back to work.  I was doing quite well, until I reached the downhill side of one of those hills.  I decided to take it nice and easy, but my front wheel decided to plant itself in some soft sand.

The bike stopped cold.  I didn't.  I proceeded to demonstrate Newton's Second Law of Motion.  And going downhill, I had plenty of time to do it and contemplate my predicament.

By the time I was able to touch anything, I was doing a flying handstand: feet straight up, head straight down, almost perfectly vertical.  That meant that if I tucked, I could roll out of it and not hurt myself.  I did exactly that, and made it out without a single cut, bruise, scrape, or anything.  I did exactly that, but for one thing.

My left hand made contact with the ground, and it caused my left arm to lock, then to bend backwards as if I was double-jointed.  I heard a pop, as if I found a new joint to pop, and felt a sharp stabbing pain in my elbow.  I knew right away that I'd broken it.  No cuts, no bruises, no scratches or scrapes, nothing but a single hairline fracture in the worst possible spot.

I picked myself up, dusted myself off, tucked my left hand under my right armpit, and walked my bike back to go lock it up.  Then I went to medical.  By the time I got there, my elbow had swollen pretty noticeably.  They put my arm in a sling, then they flew me off to Japan to have it operated on.  Two days prep, one day under the knife, and five days bedridden recovering.  However, I spent most of two months after that on vacation in Yokosuka, Japan.  Despite the reason, it's among the best times I ever had.

Back to the operation, though, they sliced open my arm, pulled out my elbow, tacked all kinds of plates, screws, bolts, and wires, and put everything back.  The only thing about it is that they wound up moving my funny bone because the nerve couldn't go back in the same spot.  Aside from that, they did such a great job that I plan on taking all this hardware to my own funeral.  Also, I hope it survives cremation so that my survivors can have an urn that rattles.

They stapled the wound shut and put my arm in a cast, but after surgery my arm swelled so much that it pressed painfully against my cast, and when they finally removed it, it was so big around inside that it could enclose a carafe all but its handle.  I've got a nice, thick scar because of that swelling.



Molly said:


> Also butterfly knives are cool, but I have no idea how to flip them around.



YouTube has some instructional videos.  I found a few with the search terms "how to butterfly knife."



AleutheWolf said:


> dang, a lot of scarred people here.



Of course there are a lot of scarred people here.  We're on Fur Affini-- Oh, you meant physically scarred.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 11, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> -story-


 That sounds quite painful. I already saw some people that either got stuck in stones, sand or plants and flew off their bikes in a perfect vertical line, landed and broke their ribs, legs or whatnot. They did try to roll out of it.
That's why if I crash, I always block the fall, usually with my hands and the sides of my legs instead of roll out of it. It can really hurt my arms monthes afterwards, but up until now I didn't break anything. It is not healthy, and many times the skin came all off.

The elbow incident does sound painful. Are the metals still there? Is it heavy? Is it tedious to use the arm with all the hardware inside it?
At least it's japan, good computers and stuff, alienware.


Of course I forgot, my left palm, except the thumb, is all a scar. I inserted it into a treadmill accidently, and meat came off.
There was nothing really to do back then except closing that up reallly tight and avoiding contact of it with anything else.
There is a slight color change in the skin between my two hands.


----------



## Jude (Sep 11, 2010)

Uh, I have a scar on the back of my left leg.
I was carrying a cat cage into my house and there was a sharp part (like a nail or something) sticking out of it.
That's about it.

Would I get rid of it? Not really. It doesn't matter, and is barely noticeable. I have no reason to.


----------



## Conker (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a few faint scars but nothing really noticeable. I have one on my upper leg from when I was younger and fell over when biking. Not sure what I hit, but my leg got like snapped by the bike chain. God did I bleed.

Then I have a few faint ones on my arm because my cats are assholes. Those have done a nice job fading though. 

Lastly, I have a small chickenpock scar above one of my eyes. Can't even remember which one. I don't even notice it anymore


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Sep 11, 2010)

I have 2 scars on my right cheek from when my idiotic cat snuck on me last night while I was playing Grid. If i could get rid of it, I wouldn't.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Sep 12, 2010)

I used to think I was teh kewl tough shit when I was 10 and I had tons of em.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 12, 2010)

I have one on the back of my finger from when I punched my door awhile ago. I had more from cuts on my hand due to the same reason but those seem to have gone now.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If you ever want, you can come here and shoot palestinians


 
Where do I sign up?


----------



## Glitch (Sep 12, 2010)

I've got a scar on my left knee from when I busted it on a bolt in preschool.
Then my right middle finger from when I accidentally cut my finger on glass as a 5th grader.
Those I'll keep, what the hell.

As for my self-harm scars, I'd prefer to get rid of those.  Those were bad times, I was stupid, and I can't hide them forever.
The last thing I want to explain are more scars, and.. ugh...

I'll probably have some on my forehead seeing as I broke the skin open hitting it on my wall.
But I'm more concerned about the blood stain on my wall.

Yes, I'm wonderful to be around when I'm under stress.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That sounds quite painful. I already saw some people that either got stuck in stones, sand or plants and flew off their bikes in a perfect vertical line, landed and broke their ribs, legs or whatnot. They did try to roll out of it.
> That's why if I crash, I always block the fall, usually with my hands and the sides of my legs instead of roll out of it. It can really hurt my arms monthes afterwards, but up until now I didn't break anything. It is not healthy, and many times the skin came all off.



I had the benefits of a clear straight trail ahead and horizontal inertia; I wasn't falling straight down, but more backwards on my upside down alignment at the moment.  Had I done it just right, I'd have rolled right onto my feet with enough inertia left over to stand up and escape without any harm.  As it was, I did just that but with a broken bone.



CynicalCirno said:


> The elbow incident does sound painful. Are the metals still there? Is it heavy? Is it tedious to use the arm with all the hardware inside it?



Yup, it's all still there, and I hope it can stay there 'til the end.  It's been 12 years since, and the only things I have from it are the scar and just a few degrees of motion lost.  My arm will never lock or straighten again, and I can no longer put my left palm on my left shoulder, but I regained full strength and otherwise full mobility within a year of the surgery.



CynicalCirno said:


> At least it's japan, good computers and stuff, alienware.



Actually, most of Japan's PC hardware was cheaper Chinese-made plastic than the stuff flooding America's markets.  The American brands were the best, even though Japanese brands of non-PC electronics were good.  I've still got a functioning Sony MD recorder from my one-armed vacation there.


----------



## A10pex (Sep 12, 2010)

I actually have a couple but the funniest one was when I was learning to walk I tripped and fell face first right into the corner of a big black speaker that we had on the floor. (not the best place for it my parents say in hind-sight) Now on my forehead I have a triangle shaped imprint below my hairline. Nobody can see it unless I point it out but it's still there.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 12, 2010)

Speaking of tripping I remembered my dad told me when I was learning to walk I was leaning against the reclining part of the couch we had. It gave in under my weight and I bit through my tongue because of it. So now, my tongue is shorter.


----------



## Azure (Sep 12, 2010)

I've quite a few scars. There is a scar on the bottom of my foot from foolishly attempting to walk on hot coals. There are multiple burn scars on my legs from being a cook and a welder, in addition to my kneecap, which was surgery. There is a scar on my groin area from my hernia. More burn scars on my chest from being a welder, and also I once fired my pistol and the damn shell casing wormed it's way down my shirt and got stuck somehow. I have loads of little burn scars on my arms, as well as self inflicted burns from cigarettes(apparently I like to do this when I'm drunk). I have a surgery scar on my forehead, and a scar you can't see on the top/rear when it was split open by a blunt object.


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 13, 2010)

I've got a scar on my left cheek from when I scratched myself when I was only a few weeks old. I've got various scars on my hands and arms from work, and multiple acne scars on my torso.

The one most people notice is the one on my face.


----------



## Pine (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a scar on my right hand that was from surgery after I got a boxer's fracture. I also have one on my right elbow that looks like an exclamation point.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Speaking of tripping I remembered my dad told me when I was learning to walk I was leaning against the reclining part of the couch we had. It gave in under my weight and I bit through my tongue because of it. So now, my tongue is shorter.


 
Ouch!
That just makes my tongue hurt thinking about it!


----------



## Ziggywolf (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a big scar across the right side of my fore head. I got it when a blasted urn fell on my head as a cub.   
I always get a perverse sense of satisfaction from breaking urns when ever I play Zelda.  
When ever I meet new people they tell me I remind me of Harry Potter, thank god I don`t wear glasses.  
Thank you so fucking much J.K bloody Rowling. 
In all honesty I wouldn`t cover it up, I think it gives me character. I got another scar on my arm from a fight with a kid at school. 
Off course I kicked his arse. I have a few scars from fights, I wear each of them like an honorary medal, of something I`ve survived.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Ziggywolf said:


> as a cub.


what   


Ziggywolf said:


> I always get a perverse sense of satisfaction from breaking urns when ever I play Zelda.


what



Ziggywolf said:


> Off course I kicked his arse. I have a few scars from fights


 
wow such a badass amirite


----------



## Ziggywolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Let`s just say I `ve done a lot of things I regret, let`s just leave it at that.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Ziggywolf said:


> Let`s just say I `ve done a lot of things I regret, let`s just leave it at that.


 
Stop using an accent mark as an apostrophe


----------



## Seas (Sep 13, 2010)

I got one that's still slightly visible, from many years ago.
It was from a hoe, in a clichÃ© comical idiot-turns-180degrees-with-a-long-object-and-hits-another-guy situation.
Anyway, the scar starts from about half centimeter from my right eye outwards.


----------



## wolftamer22 (Sep 13, 2010)

i got a to of scars! i have one on the bridge of mai nose cuz my bro threw a soap holder at mai face and the rest r on mai arms and legs from eating cement while i bmx (i still do)


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 13, 2010)

Most of mine are boring, chicken pox that I wouldn't leave alone.  But I've got a bunch on my arms from my cats.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 13, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Ouch!
> That just makes my tongue hurt thinking about it!


 dad said the best part was when he asked me if I swallowed anything just to piss off my mom.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a "scar" on my tongue from where I had to wear a retainer for WAY longer than I was meant to. So now there's a permanent impression on my tongue.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> I have a "scar" on my tongue from where I had to wear a retainer for WAY longer than I was meant to. So now there's a permanent impression on my tongue.


 I didn't know that could happen o.o


----------



## Glitch (Sep 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> dad said the best part was when he asked me if I swallowed anything just to piss off my mom.


 
Swallowed anything?
Like the bit of your tongue?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I didn't know that could happen o.o


 
Apparently it can! Back when I was wearing the retainer it caused that particular area of my tongue to constantly bleed. I didn't have insurance so I couldn't go get it taken off.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> Apparently it can! Back when I was wearing the retainer it caused that particular area of my tongue to constantly bleed. I didn't have insurance so I couldn't go get it taken off.


 that's weird. Never had that issue with mine...then again I normally would chew the fuck out of that thing. All I gotta say is DAMN those mother-fuckers are sturdy! I still have a retainer but it's permanent. Seriously, it is cemented on my teeth


----------



## Aruvia (Sep 13, 2010)

i have a huge ass scar on my arm from when i broke my arm.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> that's weird. Never had that issue with mine...then again I normally would chew the fuck out of that thing. All I gotta say is DAMN those mother-fuckers are sturdy! I still have a retainer but it's permanent. Seriously, it is cemented on my teeth


 
Oh sorry, I didn't mean the plastic retainers, I meant a cemented metal one (supposedly temporary). It had a steel part that went across the top of my mouth so every time I closed my mouth my tongue would be pressed against it. I have a permanent retainer also, on the back of my lower front teeth.



Aruvia said:


> i have a huge ass scar on my arm from when i broke my arm.


 YOUR AVATAR

IT'S AZU-NYAN

YAAAYYY


----------



## Aleu (Sep 13, 2010)

Aruvia said:


> i have a huge ass scar on my arm from when i broke my arm.


 strangely enough I have gone through a lot of shit but I have never broken a bone in my body



Molly said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't mean the plastic retainers, I meant a cemented metal one (supposedly temporary). It had a steel part that went across the top of my mouth so every time I closed my mouth my tongue would be pressed against it. I have a permanent retainer also, on the back of my lower front teeth.


 oh, yeah I can see that happening. Odd, a lot of people I know don't have permanent retainers.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> oh, yeah I can see that happening. Odd, a lot of people I know don't have permanent retainers.


 
My teeth are pretty fucked up xD


----------



## Aleu (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> My teeth are pretty fucked up xD


 mine were too. Apparently I had an over-bite, cross-bite, and under-bite at the same time.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> mine were too. Apparently I had an over-bite, cross-bite, and under-bite at the same time.


 
haha wow.

When I first got braces, my upper main tooth thing (idk, I'm not a dentist man) was turned halfway. And I had (and still have) a very bad overbite.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> haha wow.
> 
> When I first got braces, my upper main tooth thing (idk, I'm not a dentist man) was turned halfway. And I had (and still have) a very bad overbite.


 Incisor. Don't ask how I know this. I think i learned by osmosis because both my parents are involved in some type of medical field...and my mom was a dentist.

I have a slight overbite but it's not as bad as how it used to be. I hope i never have to have wisdom teeth removed. Surgery makes me squeamish.


----------



## Jw (Sep 13, 2010)

Sure, i got a couple to tell about. One on my right knee is from a bike-riding accident. Not that special, except it was all the way to the kneebone (patella, whatever). It healed up and is now about the size and shape of two pencil erasers right next to each other.

Another on my right hand is from a bagel. Yep. 

I have another one on my foot from an incident at the beach, and There's one on the back of my head that I got as a kid when I was boogie-boarding. My fingers are covered with scrapes and scratches from fiddling with assorted objects (I'm really curious at how things work). 

But the most scarred area is the inside of my elbows. Nope, I'm not a druggie but at one point had to get vials of my blood drawn 1-3 times a week for roughly a year. So now, there's "track marks" like you'd see in a heroin addict. 

I don't usually get scars because I heal so quickly and well. A papercut takes a day or two to heal, and a blood donation site from today is almost undetectable. I'll say this and probably get a huge gash tomorrow thanks to irony.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 13, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> Another on my right hand is from a bagel. Yep.


 Please explain this one.


----------



## moon-drummer (Sep 13, 2010)

I feel it depends on how the scars came about. If I had scars from some traumatic event, I would want them removed. If they came from some event that I was proud of having been invovled in, I would wear them as a badge of pride.


----------



## Jw (Sep 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Please explain this one.


 
I knew the request would come 

I just toasted a bagel in the toaster oven. So, I went to grab it out, and before I could get it to the paper towel , the heat got to me. As a reflex, I tossed it up in the air, and I tried to grab it in mid-air so it didn't hit the ground. Which I did manage to do. I felt a little scrape, and didn't think anything of it. I just dropped on on the paper towel. 

So, I went to the drawer and got out a knife, got in the refrigerator and picked up the cream cheese. I'm there getting ready to put some cream cheese on, then I see something red in the container. I sat the knife down and picked up the container with my right hand and noticed blood was running down my index finger. It had gotten on the knife, floor, in the cream cheese container, countertop, and, of course, on my bagel, which I hadn't touched since I dropped it on the paper towel after catching it. 

I put it together in my head and figured out  it happened when I caught the bagel. Now it's a story to tell how clumsy I am.

True fact: I once got a papercut from a band-aid.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I think scars are pretty cool. I've got a few  on my face from when I was bit by my dog and another on my forehead  from when I hit the corner of a glass table. Even though I was teased a  lot back when I got my scars I wouldn't do anything to have them covered  up or anything.
> 
> For those that have scars, how did you get them  and how old are they? If there was something that could "miraculously"  remove scars would you use it?



I got a scar on my right arm from when I was a child and climbing a swing set that's right, climbing the fucking swing set. I don't swing on a swing set I fucking climb it. XD Anyway I fell off and used my arm to break to fall it worked and I broke more then the fall. -w- Would I get rid of it? Not anymore I have come to love my scar ^^


----------



## Auda (Sep 13, 2010)

i have a scar on my left bicep from when some1 poked me with a stick right after roasting marshmallows, i believe i have a scar running down the back of my penis to my taint from a biking accident when i was young(ripped the foreskin as well) and i have a scar right above my right kneecap from falling into a dresser, breaking the wooden handle off and cutting my leg on the protruding screw. no stitches on the leg, stitches on my penis. and i would not remove my scars, they're a reminder of my past and im not ashamed of it


----------



## CatterHatter (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmm! This was an interesting topic to read.
I don't really have many scars.
I do have odd stretch marks on my back placed horizontally down my spine from growing really fast. But they look like scars in that they are not pink at all.
I have one small scar on my right deltoid that I don't remember getting, and when I was 4 I smashed my right thumb in a truck door, but it was in the HINGE side and so when they got my thumb out little blood droplets formed all over it from pressure wounds. The knuckle of the thumb has two small crescent-shaped scars.

I apparently don't scar easily. I had a nail go through my right foot and there is no scar. Chickenpox left no marks. I fell out of a tree and a broken section of the trunk scraped long gashes from my lower stomach all the way to the top of my pectorals and none of those turned into scars. I burned my finger against a stick that was on fire (a stupid mistake by playing with fire), and the blister just fell off a week later: no mark.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 21, 2010)

CatterHatter said:


> Hmm! This was an interesting topic to read.
> I don't really have many scars.
> I do have odd stretch marks on my back placed horizontally down my spine from growing really fast. But they look like scars in that they are not pink at all.
> I have one small scar on my right deltoid that I don't remember getting, and when I was 4 I smashed my right thumb in a truck door, but it was in the HINGE side and so when they got my thumb out little blood droplets formed all over it from pressure wounds. The knuckle of the thumb has two small crescent-shaped scars.
> ...


 dang, you have some pretty thick skin!


----------



## Jaden (Sep 21, 2010)

I have lots from dogs/gun/falling


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> My teeth are pretty fucked up xD


 
I was born to two parents of bad teeth


----------



## CatterHatter (Sep 22, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> dang, you have some pretty thick skin!


 
You'd think so, but I'm guessing part of it is luck. I bet if I had anything deep enough to require stitches there might be some scars later. But my skin has dealt pretty well with what I have encountered so far.

Oh! I forgot one. My beastly cat who is still living (for now) gave me a small scar on my left wrist by kicking me with her back claws. Although, she did a deeper scratch from the top of my thumb to the side of my hand and that did not scar even though I thought it would.

Just to note, I do like scars. They add character to a person, and most have some interesting stories behind them. If I had more scars I would do nothing to cover them up unless they actually made my flesh uneven or something. Then I might get some reduction to make it even, but only because the feeling would bother me not because of people seeing it.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 22, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Incisor. Don't ask how I know this. I think i learned by osmosis because both my parents are involved in some type of medical field...and my mom was a dentist.
> 
> I have a slight overbite but it's not as bad as how it used to be. I hope i never have to have wisdom teeth removed. Surgery makes me squeamish.


 
SURRRRRRRRGERYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Oovie (Sep 22, 2010)

Right elbow: Fell off bike as a kid.
Left elbow: Emu attacked me as a kid in Queensland.
Above left elbow: Skidded across the pavement from the last time I used rollerblades.
Right knee: Sliced it on exposed tile.

That's it, my skin is relatively untouched. The emu one is my favorite though, only scar inflicted by somebody else.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a few scars on my right hand/forearm.  Mostly from punching walls.  At my old place, I actually put my fist through the drywall, which is where the arm scars came from.

However, the one I love talking about most is on my left foot.  Right now, the scar is about two inches long and about half an inch wide.  Got it about 15 years ago.  I was 8 and just getting out of the bathtub when the mirror that had been hanging on the wall fell onto the sink and started rolling to the side, going over the toilet and shattering in the tub.  A few shards of the glass had fallen into my foot, creating a huge gash that spread across half of it.

I probably wouldn't have this scar if my dad had bothered to take me to the hospital to get stitches.  Instead, he called my grandfather (who happened to live next door) over and together, they fished the glass out with a pair of tweezers (still not positive whether they got it all or not, but I haven't had any problems with it so maybe they did), pinched the wound shut, and bandaged it.  I, being an 8-year-old who loved school and playing outside, was stuck on the couch/bed for three weeks after that and got a wonderful scar as a result of it.  However, if some miracle cream were invented to get rid of old scars...I probably wouldn't use it on this one.  It makes for a great story to tell while getting a foot rub. ^^


----------



## KatmanDu (Sep 22, 2010)

Pretty much all of my scars are a result of my own stupidity, so I wouldn't consider them badges of anything other than low intelligence. One alongside edge of left foot; walking through a construction site barefoot when I was 7 or 8. Right shin from getting spiked just above the shinguard during a soccer match. Left kneecap, left hip, heel of left palm from a motorcycle wreck. Across pad of right thumb; jammed my hand into a pocket that had a razor blade in it when I was 10 or so. Triangular chunk taken out of pad of right middle finger; carelessness with a knife. Amputation of tip of left pinkie. And, according to my ophthalmologist, a scar on my right retina... no idea how I got that one, unless it was from being concussed during another motorcycle wreck.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a few scars from the urethra surgery back in '94, topped off with another L-shaped one on my back from '01. Got pushed into a sharp concrete edge.

The newest one is from a tick that bit me on the left side of my hip.


----------



## CatterHatter (Jul 11, 2011)

This is old, but I'm gonna revisit for an update!

About two months ago, I fell off the back of my dad's truck (parked not moving). My foot caught a little as I slipped so I went upside down onto the concrete below. I would have shattered my elbow most likely had I not rolled my shoulder during the fall, but I still scrapped my elbow across the ground as if striking a match so it made a large gash/burn across the entire right side of my right elbow. I also landed on my hip, knee, and shoulder but they all only bruised.

Once the gash healed up it left this dark-pink scar about a third the size of the wound. I like the scar actually.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 11, 2011)

I have scars on both of my knees... One time I slipped in the shower, and my knee slammed right into the side, broke right through it. Another time I fell on my other knee because of the icy conditions, and not only do I have a scar, but I can't kneel on it either, or I will get a jolt of pain.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 11, 2011)

I think this thread is worth the bump  (no pun intended, of course).  I have a lot of scars.  Thankfully most of them are really tiny, or under clothing.  I'll mention the major ones.

-The one on my temple was from a cyst removal when I was 8.  The doctors wouldn't knock me out for the surgery.  Hence, I have memories of a doctor with his finger in my head for over an hour going "wow, that's a slippery bugger, isn't it?"  -_-

-I have half a hoof print scar on my left side over my ribcage from a riding accident, where I slipped off the saddle and rolled under the horse when she spooked from a storm. 

-Breast reduction scars.  I had them reduced to ease the back pain and shoulder pain (see below) from their size.  They're not an issue since they're mostly faded and I don't make a habit of walking around topless :3

-My right shoulder has two scars in the front and a scar at the back.  This was from arthroscopic shoulder surgery back 15 years ago.  My rotator cuff muscle had been torn, as well as the tendon, and the muscle attaching it to the clavicle had to be stapled down and shrunk from repeated dislocations.


----------

